# General Finishes Woodturner's Finish



## sbwertz (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been using this for about a month now, and the more I use it the better I like it.  

I've found a few tricks to bring up a nice shine.  Between coats I buff it with micromesh 8000 pads, dry.  I put on the first few coats with the lathe spinning, then wipe them on lengthwise with the lathe stopped, turning the work by hand as I wipe on the finish.  Three coats gives a nice shine on things that will not get a lot of handling. I put six on things like pens or handles.  

It does not fill grain, so use a grain filler, or sand with some thin CA before finishing.  

It gives a more natural finish to wooden pens...not so "plastic" looking as CA can be.  I have not been able to get a glassy smooth high gloss finish with it, but it gives a beautiful semi-gloss finish.  But that may be my lack of experience using it.

It takes only a little longer than a CA finish.  Max of about 10 minutes between coats in cold weather, only about 3 or 4 minutes when it is hot.

It would be great for someone allergic to CA


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 6, 2011)

Sharon, If/once you get it to look glossy, it then looks plastic.


----------



## pensbydesign (Dec 6, 2011)

i only sand to six hundred between coats, lightly to give some teeth to the next layer to stick to, this is a poly and as such don't like to stick to itself. after 3 to five coats i will sand with the micro mesh quickly finishing off with a buffing wheel with plastic rouge.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been playing with this finish too and the more I use it the more I like it. I don't mind that it doesn't fill the grain. It keeps it looking more like wood instead of the plastic look. I've been using a pen finished with this for a few months and it seems to hold up ok. 

Here's a picture of a pen I finished with Woodturner's Finish. This is not the pen I've been using but the finish on both look the same.

I'm thinking of doing a torture test by finishing a piece of wood and throwing it in the washing machine. :biggrin:


----------



## pensbydesign (Dec 7, 2011)

if your worried about the grain use a grain filler it can be colored to match,  kind of a pain but on some woods its worth it.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always admired General’s Enduro finish. Looks like wood turners nice product gives a bit more natural depth of sheen.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZHt5gctLRs

Like method of application presented in You Tube video. Wonder how product would work dipping?


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Dec 31, 2011)

Wildman said:


> I have always admired General’s Enduro finish. Looks like wood turners nice product gives a bit more natural depth of sheen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZHt5gctLRs
> 
> Like method of application presented in You Tube video. Wonder how product would work dipping?



Here's a thread on dipping with Enduro. Works great.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72065


----------



## ssajn (Dec 31, 2011)

I've used Woodturner's Finish and the more I use it the more I like it. 

Woodturner's finish is a hybrid oil/water finish. Basically it is Enduro that's been reformulated to dry faster.

A few weeks ago I had a tour of the General Finishes facility. At our next meeting in January a rep from the company will be joining us and giving a demo on their product. Everyone will be going home with a sample to play with.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2011)

I am going to pick up some and give it a try also.

I am allergic to CA but overcome it with a DC, overhead fan and a full face mask. Still I need to move to another finish as I start bringing my grandsons into the fun! 

Thanks for posting this.


----------

